# Enneagram Type & Addictive Personality



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/dis_sample_36.asp

What type are you?

http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/addic ... nality.asp

Which disorders/addictions fall under your type(s)?

*Eating Disorders & Addictions of the Types **

Type 1 The Reformer*
Excessive use of diets, vitamins, and cleansing techniques (fasts, diet pills, enemas). Under-eating for self-control: in extreme cases anorexia and bulimia. Alcohol to relieve tension.

*Type 2 The Helper*
Abusing food and over-the-counter medications. Bingeing, especially on sweets and carbohydrates. Over-eating from feeling "love-starved." Hypochondria to look for sympathy.

*Type 3 The Achiever*
Over-stressing the body for recognition. Working out to exhaustion. Starvation diets. Workaholism. Excessive intake of coffee, stimulants, amphetamines, cocaine, steroids or excessive surgery for cosmetic improvement.

*Type 4 The Individualist*
Over-indulgence in rich foods, sweets, alcohol to alter mood, to socialize, and for emotional consolation. Lack of physical activity. Bulimia. Depressants. Tobacco, prescription drugs, or heroin for social anxiety. Cosmetic surgery to erase rejected features.

*Type 5 The Investigator*
Poor eating and sleeping habits due to minimizing needs. Neglecting hygiene and nutrition. Lack of physical activity. Psychotropic drugs for mental stimulation and escape, narcotics for anxiety.

*Type 6 The Loyalist*
Rigidity in diet causes nutritional imbalances ("I don't like vegetables.") Working excessively. Caffeine and amphetamines for stamina, but also alcohol and depressants to deaden anxiety. Higher susceptibility to alcoholism than many types.

*Type 7 The Enthusiast*
The type most prone to addictions: stimulants (caffeine, cocaine, and amphetamines), Ecstasy, psychotropics, narcotics, and alcohol but tend to avoid other depressants. Wear body out with effort to stay "up." Excessive cosmetic surgery, pain killers.

*Type 8 The Challenger*
Ignore physical needs and problems: avoid medical visits and check-ups. Indulging in rich foods, alcohol, tobacco while pushing self too hard leads to high stress, strokes, and heart conditions. Control issues central, although alcoholism and narcotic addictions are possible.

*Type 9 The Peacemaker*Over-eating or under-eating due to lack of self-awareness and repressed anger. Lack of physical activity. Depressants and psychotropics, alcohol, marijuana, narcotics to deaden loneliness and anxiety.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

These are my test scores.

Type 1 - 1 
Type 2 - 7 
Type 3 - 3
Type 4 - 6 
Type 5 - 3
Type 6 - 5 
Type 7 - 5 
Type 8 - 1
Type 9 - 5

Notes on the Results
Based entirely on highest score, you appear to have Type 2 personality characteristics.

Post yours.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Type 1 - 5
Type 2 - 2
Type 3 - 3	
Type 4 - 5	
Type 5 - 6	
Type 6 - 7	
Type 7 - 2	
Type 8 - 2	
Type 9 - 4

There's no chance of me becoming an alcoholic, but the caffeine part is right on.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"The Individualist" was my highest, followed by "The Loyalist"

"Over-indulgence in rich foods, sweets, alcohol to alter mood, to socialize, and for emotional consolation. Lack of physical activity. Bulimia. Depressants. Tobacco, prescription drugs, or heroin for social anxiety. Cosmetic surgery to erase rejected features."

Ummm, no... none of that applies at all. Well, maybe "over-indulgence in rich foods."


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Type 1 - 7
Type 2 - 1
Type 3 - 5
Type 4 - 2
Type 5 - 6
Type 6 - 3
Type 7 - 4
Type 8 - 8
Type 9 - 0

None of the addictions apply to me. Except maybe the high stress thing.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Type 1 - 3 
Type 2 - 3 
Type 3 - 3 
Type 4 - 7 
Type 5 - 4 
Type 6 - 6 
Type 7 - 3 
Type 8 - 1 
Type 9 - 6 

Herion? Yes, yes I do love the smack. It's all true.

None of the addictions for any of them seem to fit me, except maybe undereating for self-control but I just like doing it, it's not an addiction.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Type 4 The Individualist
Over-indulgence in rich foods, sweets, alcohol to alter mood, to socialize, and for emotional consolation. Lack of physical activity. Bulimia. Depressants. Tobacco, prescription drugs, or heroin for social anxiety. Cosmetic surgery to erase rejected features.


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

Type Six 

The Loyalist 

The committed, security-oriented type. Sixes are reliable, hard-working, responsible, and trustworthy. Excellent "troubleshooters," they foresee problems and foster cooperation, but can also become defensive, evasive, and anxious—running on stress while complaining about it. They can be cautious and indecisive, but also reactive, defiant and rebellious. They typically have problems with self-doubt and suspicion. At their Best: internally stable and self-reliant, courageously championing themselves and others.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

brealair said:


> Type Six
> 
> The Loyalist
> 
> The committed, security-oriented type. Sixes are reliable, hard-working, responsible, and trustworthy. Excellent "troubleshooters," they foresee problems and foster cooperation, but can also become defensive, evasive, and anxious-running on stress while complaining about it. They can be cautious and indecisive, but also reactive, defiant and rebellious. They typically have problems with self-doubt and suspicion. At their Best: internally stable and self-reliant, courageously championing themselves and others.


x 2


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

type 4 - individualist - was the highest followed by type 7 - enthusiast - pretty much rang true, all except the pain killer/heroin/plastic sugery parts..so I guess not alot at all


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Type 1 - 4
Type 2 - 1
Type 3 - 2
Type 4 - 6
Type 5 - 6	
Type 6 - 5	
Type 7 - 2	
Type 8 - 4
Type 9 - 5

Your highest score was a tie between Type 4, and Type 5. One of these is likely your Enneagram type.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Type 1 - 4
Type 2 - 2
Type 3 - 5
Type 4 - 3
Type 5 - 4
Type 6 - 4
Type 7 - 6
Type 8 - 2
Type 9 - 6



I top was a tie between Type 7 and Type 9.



Type Seven
The Enthusiast
The busy, productive type. Sevens are extroverted, optimistic, versatile, and spontaneous. Playful, high-spirited, and practical, they can also misapply their many talents, becoming over-extended, scattered, and undisciplined. They constantly seek new and exciting experiences, but can become distracted and exhausted by staying on the go. They typically have problems with impatience and impulsiveness. At their Best: they focus their talents on worthwhile goals, becoming appreciative, joyous, and satisfied. 

Type Seven

The Enthusiast: The Functions of Spontaneity and Diverse Activity— The potential for enthusiasm, productivity, achievement, skill acquisition, and the desire for change and variety. Negatively, the potential for hyperactivity, superficiality, impulsiveness, excessiveness, and escapism.

Type 7 The Enthusiast
The type most prone to addictions: stimulants (caffeine, cocaine, and amphetamines), Ecstasy, psychotropics, narcotics, and alcohol but tend to avoid other depressants. Wear body out with effort to stay "up." Excessive cosmetic surgery, pain killers.




Type Nine
The Peacemaker
The easy-going, self-effacing type. Nines are accepting, trusting, and stable. They are usually creative, optimistic, and supportive, but can also be too willing to go along with others to keep the peace. They want everything to go smoothly and be without conflict, but they can also tend to be complacent, simplifying problems and minimizing anything upsetting. They typically have problems with inertia and stubbornness. At their Best: indomitable and all-embracing, they are able to bring people together and heal conflicts.

Type Nine

The Peacemaker: The Functions of Receptivity and Interpersonal Mediation— The potential for emotional stability, acceptance, unself-consciousness, emotional and physical endurance, and creating harmony with others. Negatively, the potential for passivity, disengaged emotions and attention, neglectfulness, and mental dissociation.

Type 9 The Peacemaker
Over-eating or under-eating due to lack of self-awareness and repressed anger. Lack of physical activity. Depressants and psychotropics, alcohol, marijuana, narcotics to deaden loneliness and anxiety.




I've never drank, smoked, or done any drugs in my life an never will, but I sometimes under-eat I guess without realizing it and don't do much physical activity.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm a Type 6 Loyalist.

I don't drink caffeine but I do have rigidity in my diet (I basically eat the same 9 things on rotation). The susceptability to alcohol made me


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Type 4 The Individualist
Over-indulgence in rich foods,(check) sweets,(check) alcohol to alter mood, to socialize, and for emotional consolation (check, check...check). Lack of physical activity (check). Bulimia. (not anymore) Depressants. Tobacco, prescription drugs, or heroin for social anxiety (heroin helps with social anxiety?). Cosmetic surgery to erase rejected features.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Type 5 The Investigator

I took this test a long time ago, and found everything on the test to be spot on!

Addictions:
Poor eating and sleeping habits due to minimizing needs. Neglecting hygiene and nutrition. Lack of physical activity. Psychotropic drugs for mental stimulation and escape, narcotics for anxiety. 

I don't find any of the addictions to be true though. I don't have the greatest eating habits, but I have good hygine, exercise everyday, and have never used drugs.


----------

